# DOM: Attribute nicht in alphabetischer Reihenfolge schreiben



## chrysipp (3. Jan 2011)

Ich erstelle mittles DOM ein XML File und habe ein kleines Problem mit den Attributen. Und zwar werden diese immer in alphabetischer Reihenfolge ausgegeben. Ich hätte sie aber lieber in der Reihenfolge in der ich sie hinzufüge. Die RGB Werte für Farben sind so nämlich im XML File schwer lesbar, da sie nicht wie üblich in der reihenfolge r-g-b-alpha gespeichert werden sondern alpha-b-g-r. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die alphabetische Sortierung auszuschalten oder muss ich tatsächlich wegen dieser Kleinigkeit auf SAX umsteigen?


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jan 2011)

Die XML Spec sagt explizit, dass die Reihenfolge unerheblich ist, damit ist es der Implementierung überlassen wie diese ausgegeben werden. Die einzige Möglichkeit bei DOM die mir einfällt wäre eine nachträgliche XSLT Translation was gewiss nicht gewünscht ist.


----------



## chrysipp (3. Jan 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Die XML Spec sagt explizit, dass die Reihenfolge unerheblich ist, damit ist es der Implementierung überlassen wie diese ausgegeben werden.


Für die XML Spec mag es unerheblich sein, für die Lesbarkeit aber leider nicht. Wenn statt des gewohnten Farbangabe in der Reihenfolge rot, grün, blau plötzlich blau grün rot steht oder wichtige Attribute wie id irgendwo in die Mitte statt an den Anfang geschrieben werden fördert das die Lesbarkeit nicht gerade. Einem Parser der das XML Dokument einliest ist das natürlich egal, aber das in meinem Fall erstellte Dokument wird auch von Menschen gelesen.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jan 2011)

Ja aber es wird vermutlich keine Implementierung dafür geben, weil es eben keine Anforderung dafür gibt


----------

